# Vintage BR 123 & 126 Heritage



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Has anyone got one of these? I can't find these watches anywhere? I'm not really a B&R fan but I really like these. I think these are very nice looking. I'm thinking of checking these 2 colors out. Which one do you prefer? :think:


----------



## VoiceOfSticks (Jan 21, 2010)

Cybotron said:


> Has anyone got one of these? I can't find these watches anywhere? I'm not really a B&R fan but I really like these. I think these are very nice looking. I'm thinking of checking these 2 colors out. Which one do you prefer? :think:


Not even CLOSE for me. The first one!


----------



## cigarlvr (Sep 9, 2007)

I picked up both a 123 and 126 carbon. I think I like the 123 better as it is a tad less busy. If you can find one of the carbon ones jump on it. When I bought mine they just got both in so i jumped on them.


----------



## Crmsnraider (Jun 23, 2010)

Most excellent cigarlvr~! You said it, gotta jump if seen and its liked. Def the first for me as well. Great combo with the sand and carbon, wow thanks for the pic. Gl on finding what ya want mate.


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

cigarlvr said:


> I picked up both a 123 and 126 carbon. I think I like the 123 better as it is a tad less busy. If you can find one of the carbon ones jump on it. When I bought mine they just got both in so i jumped on them.


+1....I would have to go with the 123 as well....

Cheers!


----------



## kingk (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm probably gonna get some stick for this but.....

Yesterday, after checking out some Bamford watches, I went next door to the B&R boutique to check out the 126 Carbon (the AD's don't stock them, all they have are the instruments).

I must say, I was less than impressed....it looks really good when you're holding it but it just didn't look very nice on my wrist. It did look much better on my girlfriend's wrist tho...

Between the 123 & 126, I prefer the 123.

That being said, neither are really for me...I'd probably be spending my money on another watch...

Cheers!


----------

